# Scorpion and good shooting day



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ehtoota vaan kaikillen :wave:

I guess I had more luck today than never before :shocked:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, you are in the grooove !!! You seem to have great velocity. What is your band setup?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This is my normal Heymans Flexaband green setup, 1"-3/4", active length 14,5 cm.

I think its very good when shooting 3/8" steel and M8 hex nuts


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet shooting Man!


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Those were some awesome shots man great video keep it up..! ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting!!!!!!!! Your catchbox and mirror are set up perfectly. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Sweet shooting Man!


Thanks Man, sometimes everything goes

as it should


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

RealLifeMorty said:


> Those were some awesome shots man great video keep it up..!


Thanks RLM, I try :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fantastic shooting!!!!!!!! Your catchbox and mirror are set up perfectly. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tag :wave:


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome shooting bud.

I really gotta get my hands on one of those Scorpions. I've heard absolutely nothing but good things about em.
Maybe Santa will bring me one this year


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AlmightyOx said:


> Awesome shooting bud.
> 
> I really gotta get my hands on one of those Scorpions. I've heard absolutely nothing but good things about em.
> Maybe Santa will bring me one this year


Thanks Ox :wave:

My next Scorpion is green.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Might as well get one in every color right!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ou Yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting Kal, I have to try the indoor match light...if my wife won't put me out of the door!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shooting Kal, I have to try the indoor match light...if my wife won't put me out of the door!!!


Thanks Genoa, don't burn the house


----------

